# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Scriptieonderzoek

## pumagirl

Hallo lieve mensen,

Ik stuitte op dit forum en raakte erg geïnteresserd. Om in contact te komen met de gebruikers diende ik een account aan te maken, dus dat heb ik gedaan.
Ik ben namelijk bezig met mijn scriptieonderzoek naar zorgbaden/theapeutisch baden. Hierbij is het belangrijk dat ik de verwachtingen en wensen van therapeutisch zwem gebruikers onderzoek. Ik hoop dat ik hier gebruikers vind die ervaring hebben met therapeutisch zwemmen? Ook als het niet geholpen heeft of als u van plan bent de stap te zetten tot therapeutisch zwemmen kom ik graag met u in contact.

Uiteraard betreft dit een vrijblijvend verzoekje maar ik zou het leuk vinden iets van jullie (En evt. jullie benvindingen) te horen. Wie weet kunnen jullie wat betekenen in mijn interessant scriptieonderzoek...... interesse gekregen? 


Stuur dan een e-mail naar: [email protected] 
(emailadres is natuurlijk speciaal hiervoor aangemaakt )


Alvast enorm bedankt

Groetjes een onderzoekstertje!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik heb je post even verplaatst naar het topic 'oproepen'. Hier staan alle oproepen voor onderzoeken samen en heb je sneller kans dat je de juiste mensen kunt vinden.

Ik wens je heel veel succes met je onderzoek, ik heb zelf geen ervaring dus kan je hier helaas niet mee helpen.

----------


## pumagirl

Hartelijk dank, ik wist inderdaad niet goed waar ik mijn verzoekje kon plaatsen  :Smile:  Ik hoop inderdaad dat ik reacties ga krijgen.... 

Sylvia93 u hebt mij al voldoende geholpen, is niet erg

Bedankt

Groetjes onderzoekstertje!  :Smile:

----------

